# Curb Ramp - Maximum Rise



## Mech (Jul 23, 2010)

Section 406

What is the maximum rise for a curb ramp?


----------



## Examiner (Jul 23, 2010)

1:12 (8.333%) at the main ramp not the flared sides if that is what you have.  The flares can be 1:10if the top of the ramp has greater than 36" from an obstruction.  If the clear width at the top landing of the ramp has less than 36 inches clear you have to use 1:12 on the flares.  ICC/ANSI 406.7 or see ADAAG 4.7.


----------



## Mech (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, but what is the maximum elevation difference between start and stop?  I have a 9 - 10" rise, and I really do not want to make a "ramp" with a 1:12 slope because handrails will look dumb.  (How's that for not requiring handrails?)  Is the rise limited only by the requirement of flared sides?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 23, 2010)

There's no limit (except available space).  If the rise is over 6" you need handrails.  If the slope is 5% or less it's not considered a ramp, so handrails aren't required.


----------



## CaliforniaArchitectCE.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Handrails are not required on curb ramps. ADAAG 4.8.5.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 26, 2010)

or ANSI

406.9 Handrails.

Handrails are not required on curb ramps.


----------

